# Prospects of IT jobs in Australia??



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Hi All!!

I am a software engineer with 5 years of experience.
I am planning to come here, please tell me about prospect and job opportunities in the IT sector here??

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Please share your views.


----------



## mshylaja (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, not sure if you got any replies, but I came to Auz in sep. I have 9 years of exp in IT and still searching for job..let me know if you got any luck


----------



## cooldeep (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi , is it ease to get a job thr in Oz if we do MIS course by chance???


----------



## Poppy25 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think there are lots of jobs here, but the problem is whether you are lucky enough to get one. Some only have very little experience and got the job, while others have many years working and could not find one for some reasons. Trust your luck


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

Depends on your communication skills more than your qualifications or experience.


----------



## Jae (Mar 23, 2013)

It really depends on what your skill set is. Why not look at a site like jobs.com.au and just see what's out there at the moment?


----------



## catel_w (Jun 21, 2012)

mshylaja said:


> Hi, not sure if you got any replies, but I came to Auz in sep. I have 9 years of exp in IT and still searching for job..let me know if you got any luck


Hey hi mshylaja.
How you doing?
Just wanted to know your experience in Australia..n how you managed to get a job..
I recently migrated here and am looking for job..would appreciate if you could give some pointers...

Regards


----------



## ashish0401 (Jun 17, 2013)

catel_w said:


> Hey hi mshylaja.
> How you doing?
> Just wanted to know your experience in Australia..n how you managed to get a job..
> I recently migrated here and am looking for job..would appreciate if you could give some pointers...
> ...


Dont be disheartened by some .
So got to be at the right place at right time . tats all..
There are jobs in OZ need to look at them smartly.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Amarion (Aug 22, 2013)

It depends on your luck and your communication skills.Search jobs on any job portal but in my opinion in Australia.There is a lot more scope in IT field specially in the cities like Melbourne,Sydney, and Brisbane


----------



## ashish0401 (Jun 17, 2013)

Amarion said:


> It depends on your luck and your communication skills.Search jobs on any job portal but in my opinion in Australia.There is a lot more scope in IT field specially in the cities like Melbourne,Sydney, and Brisbane


Agreed ,,,cheers


----------

